# Firefox4 dies unexpectedly



## rexpretor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I have noticed that FF4 dies quite frequently if you try to close a tab or something similar.
First it freezes and then it dies and no automatic restart. Does anyone know how to solve this.

Thanks

Tommy


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't have this problem on FreeBSD 8.2


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok Well I am running 8.2 AMD64 and  I use as a result of this Opera instead.

Thanks for the input Killasmurf86

Tommy


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 2, 2011)

Running amd64 as well


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2011)

Same OS, no problem. I suggest you run Firefox 4 from a console (start it from the command line in e.g. xterm) and watch what's on the screen when it dies.


----------



## YZMSQ (Apr 3, 2011)

There seems a great chance that your Firefox extension contributing to this issue, so try to disable them all and debug to see who's the ringleader.


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

Opened about 6 tabs with different webpages and decided to add an add-on. Pressed the add-on button under tools and bang freeze and shutdown.

Pasted the Xterm output below in its entirety. Not much of an output!


```
$ firefox
Illegal instruction (core dumped)
$
```
If any one can figure out what's wrong that would be super!

Thanks all,
Tommy.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you customize /etc/make.conf?
Especially CFLAGS and CPPFLAGS?
Do you use custom kernel?


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

My make.conf is


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
# added by use.perl 2011-04-01 08:27:37
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
```

I have a "mykernel". What should I post about it?

Thanks,
Tommy.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 3, 2011)

eh.... post entire thing.....
check that you have

```
options         P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES     # POSIX-style semaphores
```
in kernel


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

I have just remembered something about using semafores. So I edited my loader.conf with 
	
	



```
sem_load="YES"[/code and rebooted. Now I am running FF4 started from terminal and we shall see if there is a change. Should have remembered this earlier maybe I'm getting senile.

Thanks,
Tommy.
```


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope no change


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

I have the 

```
options         P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES     # POSIX-style semaphores
```
in my kernel.

Thanks for the tip killasmurf86

Tommy


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 3, 2011)

Still post your kernel config


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok here it comes


```
#
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	INET6			# IPv6 communications protocols
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
options 	NFSSERVER		# Network Filesystem Server
options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD32	# Compatible with i386 binaries
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options 	FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache
#options 	KDTRACE_FRAME		# Ensure frames are compiled in
#options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks
options 	INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel

options 	KDB			# Kernel debugger related code
options 	KDB_TRACE		# Print a stack trace for a panic

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options 	SMP			# Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		pci

# Floppy drives
device		fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering

# SCSI Controllers
device		ahc		# AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
options 	AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
device		ahd		# AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
options 	AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device		amd		# AMD 53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
device		hptiop		# Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
device		isp		# Qlogic family
#device		ispfw		# Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
device		mpt		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
#device		ncr		# NCR/Symbios Logic
device		sym		# NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
device		trm		# Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

device		adv		# Advansys SCSI adapters
device		adw		# Advansys wide SCSI adapters
device		aic		# Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
device		bt		# Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
device		amr		# AMI MegaRAID
device		arcmsr		# Areca SATA II RAID
#XXX it is not 64-bit clean, -scottl
#device		asr		# DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
device		ciss		# Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device		dpt		# DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device		hptmv		# Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device		hptrr		# Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device		iir		# Intel Integrated RAID
device		ips		# IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
device		mly		# Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device		twa		# 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID

# RAID controllers
device		aac		# Adaptec FSA RAID
device		aacp		# SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device		ida		# Compaq Smart RAID
device		mfi		# LSI MegaRAID SAS
device		mlx		# Mylex DAC960 family
#XXX pointer/int warnings
#device		pst		# Promise Supertrak SX6000
device		twe		# 3ware ATA RAID

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse

device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer

device		vga		# VGA video card driver

device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc

device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer
device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
#device		vpo		# Requires scbus and da


# PCI Ethernet NICs.
device		de		# DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
device		em		# Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
device		igb		# Intel PRO/1000 PCIE Server Gigabit Family
device		ixgbe		# Intel PRO/10GbE PCIE Ethernet Family
device		le		# AMD Am7900 LANCE and Am79C9xx PCnet
device		ti		# Alteon Networks Tigon I/II gigabit Ethernet
device		txp		# 3Com 3cR990 (``Typhoon'')
device		vx		# 3Com 3c590, 3c595 (``Vortex'')

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		ae		# Attansic/Atheros L2 FastEthernet
device		age		# Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet
device		alc		# Atheros AR8131/AR8132 Ethernet
device		ale		# Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
device		bce		# Broadcom BCM5706/BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
device		bfe		# Broadcom BCM440x 10/100 Ethernet
device		bge		# Broadcom BCM570xx Gigabit Ethernet
device		dc		# DEC/Intel 21143 and various workalikes
device		et		# Agere ET1310 10/100/Gigabit Ethernet
device		fxp		# Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)
device		jme		# JMicron JMC250 Gigabit/JMC260 Fast Ethernet
device		lge		# Level 1 LXT1001 gigabit Ethernet
device		msk		# Marvell/SysKonnect Yukon II Gigabit Ethernet
device		nfe		# nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet
device		nge		# NatSemi DP83820 gigabit Ethernet
#device		nve		# nVidia nForce MCP on-board Ethernet Networking
device		pcn		# AMD Am79C97x PCI 10/100 (precedence over 'le')
device		re		# RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
device		rl		# RealTek 8129/8139
device		sf		# Adaptec AIC-6915 (``Starfire'')
device		sge		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191
device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
device		sk		# SysKonnect SK-984x & SK-982x gigabit Ethernet
device		ste		# Sundance ST201 (D-Link DFE-550TX)
device		stge		# Sundance/Tamarack TC9021 gigabit Ethernet
device		tl		# Texas Instruments ThunderLAN
device		tx		# SMC EtherPower II (83c170 ``EPIC'')
device		vge		# VIA VT612x gigabit Ethernet
device		vr		# VIA Rhine, Rhine II
device		wb		# Winbond W89C840F
device		xl		# 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')

# ISA Ethernet NICs.  pccard NICs included.
device		cs		# Crystal Semiconductor CS89x0 NIC
# 'device ed' requires 'device miibus'
device		ed		# NE[12]000, SMC Ultra, 3c503, DS8390 cards
device		ex		# Intel EtherExpress Pro/10 and Pro/10+
device		ep		# Etherlink III based cards
device		fe		# Fujitsu MB8696x based cards
device		sn		# SMC's 9000 series of Ethernet chips
device		xe		# Xircom pccard Ethernet

# Wireless NIC cards
device		wlan		# 802.11 support
options 	IEEE80211_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
options 	IEEE80211_AMPDU_AGE # age frames in AMPDU reorder q's
options 	IEEE80211_SUPPORT_MESH	# enable 802.11s draft support
device		wlan_wep	# 802.11 WEP support
device		wlan_ccmp	# 802.11 CCMP support
device		wlan_tkip	# 802.11 TKIP support
device		wlan_amrr	# AMRR transmit rate control algorithm
device		an		# Aironet 4500/4800 802.11 wireless NICs.
device		ath		# Atheros pci/cardbus NIC's
device		ath_hal		# pci/cardbus chip support
options 	AH_SUPPORT_AR5416	# enable AR5416 tx/rx descriptors
device		ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
device		ral		# Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
device		wi		# WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module
```

Hope that I have posted the correct thing.

I also have a Lint-file

All the best

Tommy


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 3, 2011)

Except for not having any USB and FireWire support, looks pretty dam GENERIC


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 3, 2011)

I removed those sections to be able to post it. It was too long to be accepted. I have never posted those scrollable things and I am not sure how to do that correctly.

Thanks for your input killasmurf86

Tommy


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 3, 2011)

you can always use http://pastebin.com/ or something like that


----------



## dandelion (Apr 3, 2011)

To rule out miscompilation can you try firefox _the package_ from ftp.freebsd.org? If it doesn't help try running from _vanilla_ freebsd installation, with _all_ packages from ftp.freebsd.org. IOW, you need to start from working environment and keep adding things/customizing until it breaks.

Another way to locate the issue is through gdb(1). You need to compile the port and sometimes its dependencies with symbols, e.g. via WITH_DEBUG implicit facility from bsd.port.mk. For example, this crash is _likely_ not firefox-specific but either a bug/regression in rtld(1) that may be fixed already (no one cares about old -CURRENT builds anyway) or misconfiguration/miscompilation.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you build firefox with *OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS* option?
If so try to build firefox without it.


----------



## Draad (Apr 3, 2011)

Try building libcanberra without pulse audio support. This fixed it for me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2011)

rexpretor, (re)read your sign-up email about proper formatting.


----------



## rexpretor (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your tips. I have done what DRAAD suggested and reinstalled libcanberra without Pulse support and I reinstalled FF4 with only Dbus support. When I tried to do a *pkg_add -r firefox* it was FF36 that got installed, so I did a *cd /usr/ports/www/firefox/ && make install clean* instead.

Voila it works like a charm. 

Again thanks all for your support.

Tommy - Now a happy dude


----------

